# Bibliothèque iPhoto et iPad



## Yaninho (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis un moment, ma bibliothèque iPhoto est synchronisée sur mon iPad. Pas de problèmes toutes mes photos sur disponibles sur ma tablette.

Mais le DD de mon Mac m'a lâché et ma bibliothèque iPhoto avec ... 

Avez vous une solution pour transférer les photos de mon iPad vers mon Mac ? Sachant que l'utilitaire "Transfert d'images" ne me montre que les photos prises avec l'iPad ...

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (10 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Tu peux utiliser ispirit.


----------



## igloo (12 Septembre 2012)

itunes --> ipad
toutes tes photos ont été compressés avant atterrissage sur l'ipad (2 fois la résolution 1024x768 de l'ipad 2 soit 2048 x 1536  pour zoomer un peu )


ipad --> itunes
tu va donc récupérer des photos de qualité inférieure aux originales


----------



## Solun' (23 Septembre 2012)

Question subsidiaire : ça voudrait dire que la biblio iPhoto sur Mac contient des doublons en moindre qualité des photos synchro avec iPad ?

Ca doit encore augmenter le poids de cet ENORME fichier


----------

